

Is there really a lack of IT talent? - cocochan522
http://blog.plotable.net/post/127067872860/is-there-really-a-lack-of-it-talent

======
Squir-Rel
I don't think so. I was available all last year, endlessly interviewing. It
was bizarre.

I deal great programming and with computers. People in general I don't, they
are aggressive, naive, emotional, touchy Bulls in a china shop that know this,
and say we all have skeletons in our closet (as if that is any excuse). Praise
the Lord for his only son, your only hope.

So no, If you pay crappy salaries to steal the IP of your programmers, expect
difficult hiring. Durr!

------
sssilver
The author confuses programming languages and programming in general with
particular frameworks, and from that confusion he arrives at the wrong
conclusions.

